# Wintergreen Grease Patty



## MadBowbee

We've done the shortening/wintergreen balls every fall with either terryamicin or tylan for about 10 years. We're doing it for foulbrood, but also have felt the essential oil has helped with tracheal mite.


----------



## BEES4U

*It is recommended that that grease patties containing essential oils, and other medic*

[edit] Varroa Mites
Essential oils, in regards to mite control, have two apparent modes of operation. Primarily, direct toxicity. In the case of varroa mites, once a mite comes in to direct contact with an essential oils such as wintergreen or tea tree oil mixed into a grease patty they are usually killed within a few minutes. This however, requires that the infected bee actually contact the grease patty. Due to this required contact requirement, direct toxicity cannot eliminate mites, only aid in the control of mite levels. Secondly it appears that mite reproduction can be impaired when bees are fed a syrup containing essential oils. Essential oils are passed from feeding bees to other bees and larva through trophalaxis. Essential oils thereby pass to the brood that ingest the oils and poison any female Varroa that attempt to parasitically feed on the larva.


[edit] Tracheal Mites
Similarly essential oils appear to have an impact on the breeding and control of tracheal mites, however the effects of tracheal mites are difficult to observe and the mechanism that causes the control is in debate. It appears that the best therapy, in regards to tracheal mites and essential oils, is the usage of grease patties.


[edit] Treatment
It is recommended that that grease patties containing essential oils, and other medicaments as desired, are kept on the hives throughout the winter and any season when honey collection for human consumption is not taking place. Grease patties not containing and essential oils or medication should be kept on hives throughout the rest of the year. During times of the year that temperatures allow for flight, and honey is not to being collected for human consumption, colonies should be treated with syrup containing essential oils.

Retrieved from "http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Beekeeping/Guide_to_Essential_Oils"

:thumbsup:Grease Patties containing both wintergreen oil or tea tree oil and mineral salt appear to have an effect on varroa mites and tracheal mites. These effects can be seen when brood is present, and has a devastating effect on mites when brood is not present. However, grease patties with essential oils should not be used during time of honey collection for human consumption. During this time, grease patties without essential oils can be used to a lesser effect. For any noticeable effect, a grease patty of some form should be used at all times. Replace any consumed patties.


[edit] *Simple Grease Patty*
1 part (by volume) solid vegetable shorting (such as Crisco) 
2 parts (by volume) white sugar 
Mix sugar and shortening until well combined. Split into approximately quarter cup (~6 centiliters) portions and store excess in the freezer sandwiched between sheets of wax paper.


[edit] *Grease Patty With Mineral Salt*
2 lbs solid vegetable shorting (such as Crisco) 
3 lbs whites sugar 
1 lb 1:2 Syrup or High Fructose Corn Syrup or Clean Honey 
1/3 cup pulverized mineral salt (~1/5lb Depending on mineral content) 
Prepare the same as you would a simple grease patty recipe.


[edit] *Grease Patty With Mineral Salt and Essential Oils*
2 lbs solid vegetable shorting (such as Crisco) 
3 lbs whites sugar 
1 lb 1:2 Syrup or High Fructose Corn Syrup or Clean Honey 
1/3 cup pulverized mineral salt (~1/5lb Depending on mineral content) 
*3 table spoons wintergreen oil * Lemongrasss can be substituted for wintergreen.
Prepare the same as you would a simple grease patty recipe.


[edit] Extender Patty
If a grease patty contains terramycin, it is called an extender patty, and was once considered one of the best ways to control AFB. As resistance has been noted with this form of application it is no longer recommended. For your information, the recipe is here.

lb powdered sugar
lb solid vegetable shortening (such as Crisco)
2 tablespoons Terramycin TM-25
This patty was used to eliminate three weekly dustings of powdered Terramycin. The danger is that keeping a low level of TM in the hive leads to resistance.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Matt Beekman

Thanks for the info MadBowbee. A few questions:

1. Do you put the patties in some kind of wax paper or other packaging? Or directly in the hive?
2. Do you place your patties in the middle or on top?
3. Have you noticed any varroa mite drop from the patties? Wintergreen oil is supposed to be toxic to varroa.
4. How long does it take for the bees to completely remove the patties?
5. Would you mind sharing your recipe?

I appreciate your help. :thumbsup:


----------



## high rate of speed

Try it like the rest of us you might like it.


----------



## alpha6

1. Do you put the patties in some kind of wax paper or other packaging? Or directly in the hive?

I scoop it directly into the hive. The consisticy is enough that it doesn't run through the frames but soft and moist enough for the bees to get into right away. 
2. Do you place your patties in the middle or on top?

Pop the top, slap it on and go to the next.

3. Have you noticed any varroa mite drop from the patties? Wintergreen oil is supposed to be toxic to varroa.

No varroa problems in my hives and since I started using Thyme oil in addition to spearmint and lemongrass no nosema problems either.

4. How long does it take for the bees to completely remove the patties?

Depends on the strength of the hive and how hungry they are.

5. Would you mind sharing your recipe?

Follow the link.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223322&page=3


----------



## MadBowbee

My recipe is fairly similar to that one Matt. Not really helped with varroa I think. I am sure its killed some due to contact....but still need to treat like normal. We do it every fall and its in the hive for 3 months probably. Come Dec. we'll flick it out with the hive tool. Most of the time the hired men probably gave a dose bigger than the normal golf-ball size. It seems to help. I don't use mineral salt though.


----------



## allenbham

Hi everyone -- I have two questions about this thread:

1. What exactly are the "mineral salts" mentioned in the recipe? I Googled the term and found out that mineral salts are those that are mined, including sodium -- will table salt work in the grease patty recipes? What are y'all using?

2. I've heard about feeding hives with syrup with essential oils added to it -- does anyone have a recipe for this? It sounds like it might be really helpful vs. varroa -- would anyone talk about their experience with using the stuff?

I'm interested in keeping my hives healthy without using poisons. I noticed this past September that my hives had contracted varroa, and so I panicked and put formic acid pads on them. This seems to have helped, but in future I'd much rather use a natural cure like essential oils than a harsh acid.


----------



## BEES4U

Here's some information about Wintergreen that you should be aware of:


Methyl salicylate (methyl 2-hydroxybenzoate, C8H8O3), a colourless aromatic liquid ester, b.p. 223°C. It occurs in the essential oils of some plants, and is manufactured from salicylic acid. It is easily absorbed through the skin and used in medicine for treating muscular and sciatic pain. Because of its attractive smell it is also used in perfumes and food flavourings.

Salicylic acid. *AKA aspirin!.*
Ernie


----------



## beebze

How about peppermint oil? I have lots. The only thing I use it for is to chase the bees back in the hive, instead of smoke, when loading. Can I use this with thyme instead of wintergreen oil and spearmint oil for the grease patties. Just curious. They produce lots of peppermint oil in our area.

thanks


----------



## bfriendly

Andy, I have used peppermint in my homemade "HBH" essential oil mix for sugar syrup. This was based on (old) west Virginia study, I believe. I can dig up more info if you like. I don't have enough experience to suggest that any type of essential oil / hbh actually "works" but many operations are running it, so... the only thing you can do is compare with and without for yourself and see if you notice a difference.

I don't know about using it in grease patties, peppermint contains Menthol (c10h20o?), which some have used for tracheal mites. Wintergreen contains Methyl Salicylate, formula... C8H8O3, which is different.


----------



## BEES4U

Alanbham,
1. What exactly are the "mineral salts" mentioned in the recipe?

The salt that you want is actually called trace mineral salt. It's pink in color.
I have a 50 pound sack ordered for $13.00.
Feed stores have the salt in blocks. They may have to order the granulated type for you.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

Thursday, January 20, 2011

The mineralized "loose" salt was picked up today.
Here is the name of the company that was on the sack:
http://www.nasalt.com/products/animal-nutrition.html


Mineralized Salt 
By pairing essential trace minerals with sodium chloride, *American Stockman products *take advantage of an animal’s natural desire for salt to efficiently deliver the nutritional boost they need. Our products give farmers and ranchers the ability to tailor a herd’s feeding program for optimum health and performance.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
American Stockman® Trace Mineralized Salt

Our most popular mineralized agriculture salt, Trace Mineralized Salt contains the six core micro minerals required for basic animal health. The proper combination of zinc, manganese, cobalt, copper, iodine and iron optimizes your herd's weight gain, feeding efficiencies and overall performance.

This product is formulated for all classes of beef and dairy cattle, pigs and horses.

Available in 50-pound bags, 50-pound blocks and 4-pound bricks.

Ernie


----------

